# N1H - N1 Holdings



## System (11 February 2016)

N1 is an Australian based mortgage broking business that uses disruptive online comparison technology to provide access to mortgage and car loan products to its client. N1's clients comprise both Australian and foreign borrowers (principally from Mainland China, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Singapore and Taiwan). 

It is anticipated that N1H will list on the ASX during March 2016.

http://www.n1holdings.com.au


----------

